# Dovii pair update......



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well i got the p-bass moved out of the 125gal







awesome fish but had to do it..... and gave me the chance to prepare it for the dovii pair. Here are some quick pics taken on the same day as the move.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I want them... in a bad way


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, those fish are awesome. They behaving much different now that they're in the larger tank?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow those are great fish!

how big are they?

and are those things in the 3rd pic fry?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

actully yes! They are like new fish altogether. the female was so skittish before and the male always hid his head. But now they are out for attention and are side by side. The male is slowly figuring out that the large sailfin can and will fight back.







although the dovii (male) doesn't really shy off after getting slapped by the sailfin, he sneaks up and nips at the tail







he is getting some shots in there and ripping up the tail. gonna have to move that big ass sailfin i suppose before the dovii gets a couple more inches.

thanks for the comment









Thanks lemmy











> and are those things in the 3rd pic fry?


no fry Tibs. The last batch of fry didn't make it as they got eaten by the male or the AC300 didn't have time to move the fry from the parents







i suspect the male was playing give one take one when bringing them back to the female/tunnel and quickly ended the game.

female 5" and male 8"









View attachment 72305


View attachment 72306


View attachment 72307


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Your male is only 8"??!?!?!

That is gonna be one hell of a fish at 14"+


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yep only eight







i can't believe the female size! she is just a lil puke and already lays 200-300 eggs.

your male is gonna be the same thing dude


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

who would buy a dovii anyway knowing they get so huge(unless theyre a stupid fat kid or a 2-year old)but they are freakin awesome


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately the most impressive Dovii pair I have ever seen. Those colors are amazing









Better luck next time when you have fry


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> who would buy a dovii anyway knowing they get so huge(unless theyre a stupid fat kid or a 2-year old)but they are freakin awesome rockon.gif


ummmm. you should just quit the hobby while your still young!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn that's one gorgeous male. They make a nice couple.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> who would buy a dovii anyway knowing they get so huge(unless theyre a stupid fat kid or a 2-year old)but they are freakin awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they dont get "huge", females only like 16"(which they are alot of fish that reach that size) and males only about 20" in aquaria(which would only need a 72x24x18 tank, which really isnt that big), although they do reach 24"+ in the wild


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

solar-ton said:


> who would buy a dovii anyway knowing they get so huge(unless theyre a stupid fat kid or a 2-year old)but they are freakin awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gourami-master?








I thought you were gone for good









and people keep them becuase they are one of the coolest cichlids you can get. And yes, many people can house these monsters


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Those are some sweet dovii. I'm f*cking jealous man.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Flawless dovii pair.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> solar-ton said:
> 
> 
> > who would buy a dovii anyway knowing they get so huge(unless theyre a stupid fat kid or a 2-year old)but they are freakin awesome
> ...


dude im not gourami-master its just the males can get 20" and people might get them thinking they will only get 12" and really if i was gourami master i probably wouldve used my old account


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

It's just that the birthdays are the same... and he also had a pleco named suckshon (yes, same 5th grade spelling as well). Just makes ya wonder... ya know?

And I will guarantee you that nine-tenths of the people who purchase a dovii know exactly how big it will get....

and sorry for messing with your thread NIKE


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> jan Posted Today, 04:18 AM
> Definately the most impressive Dovii pair I have ever seen. Those colors are amazing bowdown.gif
> 
> Better luck next time when you have fry thumb.gif


thanks jan











> Serrapygo Posted Today, 02:58 PM
> Damn that's one gorgeous male. They make a nice couple. wub.gif


thanks Serrapygo :nod:



> oojit Posted Today, 08:09 PM
> Those are some sweet dovii. I'm f*cking jealous man.


thanks











> SLANTED Posted Today, 08:12 PM
> Flawless dovii pair. thumb.gif


thank you


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well a week later









they aren't in the tunnel but trying out the slate rock







works for me........

dovii spawn


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

congrats









lets hope the babies dont become food


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Tibs said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes your right :laugh:

follow up pic from the earlier party.......

View attachment 72955


View attachment 72956


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Omg









Awsome Pics and

Great lookin Fish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that is impressive! i love dovii


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

They look great! 1 is growing nice lump


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking fish! They look happy in there. Have any full takn shots?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, nice pair!!! How do sex them when they are young? They all look like female when they are about 4".


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

OMG that is a sh*t load of fry


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks guys







I removed around 100 or so eggs to a holding tank, and have them coming along just fine already eating brine. I have a bunch still in the breeding tank, I am watching the parents guard them and waiting to see just how long they do this etc. here is another small clip of the fry swimming around with the breeding pair.

dovii vid


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

can i use that second picture in the dovii profile

to illustrate the difference between male and female?

:laugh: they are already in the proifle

but im still gonna add a couple other shots to it

myabe replace the one thats there for a better quality one


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I knew something looked familiar. You didn't enter a certain something into a certain thing at cichlidmadness this month by any chance did you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow and wow. Great pics and vids. No comment on music choice :laugh: That second pic from the top is one of the best cichlid pics I've seen! What gorgeous fish, and so little aggression towards each other!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

MR.FREEZ



> can i use that second picture in the dovii profile
> 
> to illustrate the difference between male and female?


hey no probs FREEZER







but gimmie till sun night to try and get you a better shot with some fry in it, family portrait












> elTwitcho Posted Yesterday, 02:52 PM
> I knew something looked familiar. You didn't enter a certain something into a certain thing at cichlidmadness this month by any chance did you?


Nope







haven't been on C/M for ages lol



> acestro Posted Yesterday, 08:04 PM
> Wow and wow. Great pics and vids. No comment on music choice laughlong.gif That second pic from the top is one of the best cichlid pics I've seen! What gorgeous fish, and so little aggression towards each other!


Thanks ace :nod: yep they are very good together, he is such a gentlefish







he lets here bitch at him when he is to close to the fry, but he stands guard 24/7 he flares at me and bites anything i put into the tank







yeah i need to download some more music


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One more question I forgot, what was it like trying to remove those eggs?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

acestro said:


> One more question I forgot, what was it like trying to remove those eggs?:laugh:
> [snapback]1169652[/snapback]​


very scary







they both were beating the snot out of the syphon hose, and they plastered the eggs big time so they wouldn't come up easy. But the scariest part of all was, the male kept looking up at my fingers just underneath the water surface so i couldn't keep my eyes off him lol


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice. I was offerd a pair for 60 bucks once. But i only have an 85 didnt know how long they would last.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

f*cking Awesome Pair man!
Simply Awesome!


----------

